# Paint creek Saugeye



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Me and my buddy went to paint creek Saturday to fish for saugeye and try out my new gopro camera. Threw jigs and swim baits with no luck. Did get a couple thumps and improved my River jigging skills. Looking to go up again in a few weeks. Any tips of catching saugeye in spillways and rivers? Thanks


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TurtleJugger said:


> Me and my buddy went to paint creek Saturday to fish for saugeye and try out my new gopro camera. Threw jigs and swim baits with no luck. Did get a couple thumps and improved my River jigging skills. Looking to go up again in a few weeks. Any tips of catching saugeye in spillways and rivers? Thanks


Maybe try tipping tge jigs with a minnow. Also small jerk baits fished really slow with pauses will produce. If the waters clean try natural colors,along with your oranges,pinks,chartruese. Durring the day hug the bottom. Look for drop offs,bends,or ant obstructions that block current there not trying to work hard in the COLD water. Good luck


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

TurtleJugger said:


> Me and my buddy went to paint creek Saturday to fish for saugeye and try out my new gopro camera. Threw jigs and swim baits with no luck. Did get a couple thumps and improved my River jigging skills. Looking to go up again in a few weeks. Any tips of catching saugeye in spillways and rivers? Thanks


Its been years but I used to fish for eyes at the tube every weekend in the winter. We fished mostly at night with tails under a bobber just off bottom when the flow was right. Catch the current just right and drift the bait with it, fish it back to you and just jig it once in awhile, kind of like crappie fishing. And putting a minnow on sometimes helped , most times we didn't use minnows just because of the cold. We did wade off main part of flow also.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks I'm gonna try jigs under a float. That's a good idea because of all the snags. And gonna try jigs tipped with minnows. Was afraid to jig it off the bottom too much cuz I kept getting snagged. Thanks for the tips


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I fished Deer Creek the same way until a few years ago , then went to stick baits. I used a bobber and a jig only, so much so at Deer creek , they nick named me " Bobber Tom ",. Now at Paint creek spillway I would find it hard maybe to use the stick bait, because of depth and the flow.


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

Agree, use a float and a pretty good sized Jig. In cold weather fish don't want to move too far for a small meal. Bigger seems better. Let the current do most of the work, and if the flow is low and the water has some clarity, don't be afraid to stay after dark.


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Have had success vertical jigging a vib-e style bait just about anywhere along the handrail area. Just keep banging it on the bottom. Had alot of takers like that late 2014. I saw white twisters working well for several people recently at both paint and deer creek spillways. Good luck &#127808;


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. Cabin fever has set in since I ended my trapping season. Gonna go back to paint creek in a couple weeks and try these tips.


----------

